# Exc Tumor extension into Gerota's fascia



## Kati Haughton (May 4, 2011)

I am having trouble finding a CPT code for Exc Tumor extension into Gerota's fascia.

Findings: the Tumor extended into the anterior portion of the Gerota's fascia lateral to the duodenum. It did not extend to the kidney and so this portion of Gerota's fascia as well as the perinephric fat underlying it was removed. 

The patients right colon was removed by another surgeon...... 

Any help would be greatly appreciated 

Kati Telliard, CPC


----------



## beringer49 (May 5, 2011)

Do you think 49203 would be appropriate?


----------

